# 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap



## criminal_mischief (Jun 21, 2007)

so i had some questions about putting a g60 charger on my 2.0 8v.
FIRST:
*I have searched* this for about 5 hours and no true answers
I know about the issues with the charger breaking, please don't just say dont do it. it will blow.
so as to my question
I have been thinking about turboing my 2.0 for some time but for the price i might as well do a vr swap and be just as fast. I do not want to buy a new kit from bbm becuse before i spend 2000 ill buy a vr gti and swap the motor. 
a friend of mine wants to change his rado from a g60 to a vr and is giving me free run of his motor so i can take what i want. this equals cheaply boosting the car.
can i bolt the charger up to my existing motor? 94 golf 2.0L ABA OBDI (forged crank and oil squirters) 
i want to use the aba bottom end becuse it is a 2 liter and since it is forged and has squirters i should be safe. the x-flow head is being used to swap onto rado bottom ends as it flows better so i want to keep that too.
i figure if i do this i need to get a c2 chip or something to remap the ecu. i'll order the 268 cam from tt. and i already have a header so ill throw that on too. 
does the charger and bracket bolt up? 
i dont plan on running big boost just enough to hang with a vr6. 
has anyone done this?


----------



## criminal_mischief (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (criminal_mischief)*

bump


----------



## criminal_mischief (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (criminal_mischief)*

bump.. i really wanted to find a build thread but all i found were guys asking my same question with no answers. 
if the rado guys are swaping the aba bottom end with pg top. and pg bottom with aba top, shouldnt a full aba have no problems with bolting right up. I already have an a/c p/s delete so that gives me some more room in the front of the motor


----------



## HanzSolo (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (criminal_mischief)*

um i dont have any real answers for u but i might be able to find out.. but do u need a glader cus im going lysholm pretty soon and i got a stg 3 bbm charger that might be of use to u when u do.. its got 9k since rebuilt..


----------



## HanzSolo (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (mkIVishbox)*

i have also heard not to do the tt cam cause there is problems with it just fyi


----------



## criminal_mischief (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (mkIVishbox)*

a friend of mine is doin a vr swap in his rado so he is givin me a good price on his stuff. i just need to know what i need. 
i found on thread that is almost a build thread and it says all i need is the charger and it mounts up. i would really like to find someone who has done this already to talk to.


----------



## criminal_mischief (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (criminal_mischief)*

but what would you want for your bbm?


----------



## HanzSolo (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (criminal_mischief)*

well mine is on a aba bottom end with a 8v head.. if u want pictures of anything let me know.. i cant get to technical but if it helps in anyway ill do whatever.. and idk what i would want for the charger prolly just gonna say make me an offer and ill consider it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## criminal_mischief (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (mkIVishbox)*

yea if can post some pics of your stuff so i can see how its mounted. 
if u dont want to post my email is [email protected]


----------



## HanzSolo (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (criminal_mischief)*

yea ill take some tonight and post em up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (criminal_mischief)*

check the g-60 fourm, theres quite a few guys in there running aba blocks with a g60, some with crossflow heads and some using the stock counterflow head. The g60 bracket will bolt up fine to the ABA block, you will have to run a block off plate on the aba block where it has the crankcase breather next to the oil filter flange. You will also need to mill the rear charger support bracket down so that it will fit over the block off plate.


----------



## criminal_mischief (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (psykokid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psykokid* »_check the g-60 fourm, theres quite a few guys in there running aba blocks with a g60, some with crossflow heads and some using the stock counterflow head. The g60 bracket will bolt up fine to the ABA block, you will have to run a block off plate on the aba block where it has the crankcase breather next to the oil filter flange. You will also need to mill the rear charger support bracket down so that it will fit over the block off plate.

sounds good thanks man.


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (criminal_mischief)*

heres a page that might help you out...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3370485


----------



## criminal_mischief (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (g60drs)*

thanks saw that one before. looks to be the best one. once mjm send s me my parts i'm going to start the work.
autotech 260 cam
tt cam gear
tt intermediate shaft gear
vr6 fpr
new oil pan gasket. mine was leaking and it's the windage tray one so no local auto parts carry it.
next week going to order bfi stage 1 mounts, 30# injectors, c2 stage 1 software, and c2 maf housing.


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (criminal_mischief)*

should be a screamer. when you get it built id love to see it in action. im in north jersey and this would be my ideal supercharged engine.


----------



## criminal_mischief (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (g60drs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60drs* »_should be a screamer. when you get it built id love to see it in action. im in north jersey and this would be my ideal supercharged engine.

yea i think it should go alright. just running stock g60 so i dont think it will be all that fast. ill be happy if i make 175hp. stock g60 is 158 and the says it adds 10hp to that motor and i saw on a thread that the 2.0 block is 11hp bump from 1.8. i got a couple other little stuff that "should" put me at around 190. but we all know what should and what you actually make at the wheels can be two very different numbers.
are you going to h2o?? i plan on having it done for that. and if there is going to be a gtg at the vw of freehold the wed before i'll be ready for that too.


----------



## criminal_mischief (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (criminal_mischief)*

ok so guys i just wanna make sure i have everything. i got the charger from my buddy. and i am planning on putting it on this weekend. 
the block off plate.. did everyone make one or did they order the tt one? and i saw someone tapped it. is there a good build thread on this with good pics? cant seem to find anything.. anyone that has done this please comment on this to help me out. 
thanks
incase this helps
obd1 aba block and head with a stock g60 is my set up
upgrades/changes:
autotech 260 cam
bfi stage 1 motor mounts
vr6 trans mount
c2 stage1 
injectors 30lb
vr6 fpr
front mount
3in maf
tt cam gear
tt l/w inter. shaft gear
long tube header
p/s delete
a/c delete
l/w flywheel
short shifter arm
heavier shift weight
any other suggestions to make this set up even better?


----------



## criminal_mischief (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (criminal_mischief)*

any help? i know people have done this just wanna get some better info so i can do this right the first time


----------



## criminal_mischief (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (criminal_mischief)*

ok so the only questions i have are.
1.with the tt block off plate how much do i need to grind off my charger?
2.how does the charger get oil and how does it return it?
3.what should i do for the boost return? 
i saw someone just put a filter on it to get rid of the boost return hose. is this the best idea?


----------



## michaelss (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (criminal_mischief)*

ttt i'm doing the same thing and still looking for info


----------



## criminal_mischief (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 ABA g60 supercharger swap (michaelss)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...48392
check out here. i'm gonna be posting pics and links to all the threads i used


----------

